# Lathe crank handle



## Chazz (May 25, 2010)

A couple of my mods were done before I got my camera and found this site. Anyway, one of my first projects was to make a bigger, beefier cross slide leadscrew which requires a left hand thread, so, before I even start, I wanted a hand crank for left hand threading.

It's pretty straight forward, the spindle end nut was drilled and tapped for two M6 cap screws, The crank body was tappered on the mill from scrap 1/4" thick x 1 1/2" wide mild steel flat bar and the handle end was drilled and tapped to accept one of my x/y handles from the mill (since I don't run both machines at the same time.  Other than making sure it was short enough so I don't smack my hand on the access door and grinding the ends round was to paint it. Gotta look pro right? After all, when anyone looks at my mods, I want them to think they are 'stock' items. ;D
















Cheers, 

Chazz


----------



## RichD (May 26, 2010)

Nice crank mod Chazz!
I have the 9x20 lathe also and enjoy it very much. What is the shiny cylindrical thing by the cross slide? At first I thought you made a cross feed bearing housing, but it looks like I can still see the original aluminum housing further back.
Regards,
Rich


----------



## Chazz (May 26, 2010)

Nice catch Rich, it actually is the 'rough' for the new handle and bearing support for the 'Cross Slide Upgrade'. Which I hope to feature in a future post.

Thanks,
Chazz


----------



## RichD (May 26, 2010)

Chazz,
Please post how you go about the cross slide mod when you do it. I plan to someday also and will find it helpful.
Rich


----------



## barney_leadhead (May 26, 2010)

Chazz  said:
			
		

> .....After all, when anyone looks at my mods, I want them to think they are 'stock' items. ;D


You have certainly achieved that with your attention to detail - nice work


----------



## Lockstocknbarrel (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi Chazz,
Nice job yes it looks factory, just a thought why not open up the centre then you can still run a long shaft through the whole setup, sorry just a small idea.
Very professional.
Kindest Regards 
Dave Weir.............(Beagles)


----------

